# My GTG mix CD



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. This is a carry over from my GTG thread. I thought some of you guys who weren't watching that thread (and why would you unless you lived nearby) may appreciate this. 

Last weekend I had an audio meet at my house (you can find some details about it here). For the meet, I had put together a sampler disc, consisting of various tracks: both musical and technical. Ninety-three tracks in all!

Since there are so many tracks, I can't easily list them on the forums so I had to post the track list on my site.
http://medleysmusings.com/erins-gtg-sampler-disc-track-list/

As you can see, there's quite a variety... and I managed to throw in some recordings from artists' MFSL-versioned albums.

*Here's the breakdown of all 93 tracks:*

*All tracks* are simply "sampler" tracks. Most clock in at about 1:00 to 1:30. The goal was to pack as much good tunes in to a single CD but without compromising artists' rights. If anything, I'm trying to promote the artist and push folks to go out and buy their music. I chose the number of 'real music' tracks as I did so there would be a good variety. You can take this to a friend's house or a store to demo and pretty much be covered in all aspects. And if the headbanger dude looks at you weird for playing Babyface, skip ahead and play some NIN or RATM. 

*The first portion of the disc* is intended to be a sampler of various music. I grew up listening to a lot of 80’s music, so I’m an 80’s music nut. More pop and rock than anything. There was some _very _well recorded music from that era, even though it’s considered cheesy music by some today. Artists then went through a lot of trouble to get it right. Especially since the CD format came in to play then. Bobby McFerrin stuff would get laughed at but when you hear it on a good setup you’re like “wow”. Same for Depeche Mode, Howard Jones, Yes, etc. You hear it on the radio and kind of chuckle at it, but when you hear it on a good system you realize just how awesome it is and it becomes fun to listen to. It’s not listening for the sake of listening to ‘SQ’ music; they’re just some really fun tracks that are really well recorded. That's why I chose some of the more odd ones, as some may say. Then there's some more well known tracks and a mix of some more obscure but recognized tracks. The one thing I tried to stay away from was the “sq” factor. I think you guys know what I mean... those overly technical and clinical tracks. I certainly appreciate those tracks on demo CDs people make, but I often find myself kind of bored with them to tell you the truth. They make systems sound really, really good, but I’m too ADD to sit there and listen to something that I can't rock out to or sing along with. My motivation for the variety was thinking about dudes saying “oh, wow… I haven’t this song in years!” and then just jamming along to it in their driveway or down the road. I definitely chose some oddball ones, but I was surprised that there are so many other oddballs out there like me, based on the feedback thus far.

*The last portion of the disc* is intended for tuning purposes. They are all 1/3 octave pink noise, mono. The goal is to use these to help you determine if you have any frequencies that are out of center. If so, you use these to help you adjust that if you have the DSP to do so. After that, there's the narrator from the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc, with him in center, left, left-center, right, and right-center. Use these to help you define stage boundaries and also to see how well your imaging/staging is set up (mainly listening to make sure the left-center and right-center are correctly placed). The final track is a correlated pink noise track you can also use to help set phase and levels between sets of speakers (left mid to left tweeter, left tweeter to right tweeter, etc). 




*Having said all of that, if you are interested, here's a link to download the disc. * 
http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol

The file is in .rar (zip) format. You'll have to unzip the file to extract the individual tracks. The tracks are in .m4a, apple lossless, format. Uploading full .wav would take FOOOORRREEEVVVEEEERRRRRR (Sandlot style). If you have iTunes, you're good to go. If you don't then you'll have to figure something out, which shouldn't be too hard to do. dBPowerAmp for windows or XLD for Mac will take care of converting to any other format you need.


Hopefully you guys get a kick out of it. It's definitely a fun disc and breaks the norm. 

- Erin


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey. Just wanted to say thanks for making this available. I heard about it in another thread and downloaded it from the Alabama gtg thread. Good mix. The Bobby Mcferrin tracks sound really neat along with the track which the dad is yelling at his son about the sons loud music (Michael Jackson song I think). Sounds like someone was pounding on my car (but a wood door pounding sound), my brother was in my car with me. We both looked at each other and said whoa. It's a very cool effect. 

I went out and bought a few HD recorded files after hearing songs on the sampler.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

If having second thoughts about downloading. GO AHEAD, you'll enjoy it. Lots of fun and good SQ to boot besides having handy tools for the DIYer.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad ass man, I've been itching to get ahold of a good meet CD. Dl'ing as I type!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks, Erin!


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you for taking the time. dl'ing now.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks much Erin. I look forward to giving this a listen and seeing how it sounds in the car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No problem! Hope you guys enjoy it. 

Throw some feedback my way once you've had a chance to listen to it. I'll be making another meet disc in the future so knowing what people enjoyed will help me when I make the next one.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Next cd, my input....throw some acoustic music in (think Nickel Creek, Alison Krauss)
Acoustic guitar instrumental would be nice addition.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I f'ing love Dropbox. Thanks.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> Next cd, my input....throw some acoustic music in (think Nickel Creek, Alison Krauss)
> Acoustic guitar instrumental would be nice addition.


At first I read "Nickel *Back*" instead of "Nickel *Creek*"... I almost cried and slapped you through this here computer screen!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for making a mix and perfect way to download it, learn how to do it right people!Finally someone to do it right.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Erin! Nice fun mix. My kind of mix too. Definitely need to get some of these songs/albums. I started to get into the song and then it would fade away! Ha Ha!


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Another thanks, Erin! DLed it the other day and popped it into my car. Big stupid smile on my face when I got to "Kickstart My Heart"  I'll bring it along with me for the next SoCal GTG.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Haha. Good stuff. I'm glad you guys are enjoying the track selection. 

I've been listening to some different stuff lately so ill likely be making a new mix cd (without tuning tracks this time). When I finish it up, I'll post a link.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Big thanks from me as well!! I look forward to the next one.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for sharing..... i'm looking forward to giving this a listen.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Downloaded this and played around a bit. Im liking the selections as well. Certainly a lot of songs i would never get to hear in my truck. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

